# iMac G3 mange-disque et Mini-Disc



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (6 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Y aurait il quelqu'un avec un mac mange disque qui ai tenté de faire avaler un mini disque (Pocket CD) à son mac et qui ai pu le récupérer sans problèmes ?


----------



## ficelle (6 Juillet 2004)

sacré Jimmy ! 

tu as fait ça ?!


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (21 Juillet 2004)

Avant que je casse la gueule à Ficelle, quelqu'un aurait une idée ?


----------



## vm (21 Juillet 2004)

tu peux le fair su tu veux bousier t'on Mac

le MIni CD partira dans tout les sens dans le lecteur et détruira tout dedant
c'est desruction Assurer a tout les coup
NE JAMAIS INSERER UN UN CD QUI N'AS PAS LA FORME OU LES DIMENSIONS (STANDARD)


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2004)

Jimmy MAIZEROI a dit:
			
		

> Avant que je casse la gueule à Ficelle, quelqu'un aurait une idée ?



heu oui, j'ai un lecteur de CD pour imac à vendre... dans le 9-3 
t'en profiteras pour me casser la gueule 

tu l'as démonté pour voir l'étendue des dégâts ?


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (23 Juillet 2004)

Mais non je l'ai pas inséré tu penses bien, je me doutais bien que le format de ce CD causerait des problèmes si je l'essayais... C'est qu'un ami PC (sous Linux Mandrake) m'a gravé des données importantes sur ce CD et que du coup je ne peux pas les récupérer et il est parti en vacances...

Bon tant pis, a propos du lecteur CD que tu veux vendre, j'aurai préféré un graveur CD/DVD à la place si tu avais .

Je suis pas très loin de chez toi en plus, c'est dommage, ...


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2004)

tu as joué la carte de la prudence... bravo 

en ce qui concerne le graveur pour imac, nous sommes désolé, mais cet article n'est pas en stock  
c'est rare !


----------

